

Dishwasher vs Hand washing    - beeker
http://www.rekeeb.com/2009/11/09/dishwasher-handwashing/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm reminded of this zen-like story ...

    
    
        In the United States, I have a close friend named
        Jim Forest. When I first met him eight years ago,
        he was working with the Catholic Peace Fellowship.
        Last winter, Jim came to visit. I usually wash the
        dishes after we've finished the evening meal, before
        sitting down and drinking tea with everyone else.
        One night, Jim asked if he might do the dishes.
        I said, "Go ahead, but if you wash the dishes you
        must know the way to wash them." Jim replied,
        "Come on, you think I don't know how to wash the
        dishes?" I answered, "There are two ways to wash
        the dishes. The first is to wash the dishes in
        order to have clean dishes and the second is to
        wash the dishes to wash the dishes." Jim was
        delighted and said, "I choose the second way - to
        wash the dishes to wash the dishes." From then on,
        Jim knew how to wash the dishes. I transferred the
        "responsibility" to him for an entire week.
    
        If while washing dishes, we think only of the cup
        of tea that awaits us, thus hurrying to get the
        dishes out of the way as if they were a nuisance,
        then we are not "washing the dishes to wash the
        dishes." What's more, we are not alive during the
        time we are washing the dishes. In fact, we are
        completely incapable of realizing the miracle of
        life while standing at the sink. If we can't wash
        the dishes, the chances are we won't be able to
        drink our tea either. While drinking the cup of
        tea, we will only be thinking of other things,
        barely aware of the cup in our hands. Thus we are
        sucked away into the future and we are incapable of
        actually living one minute of life.
    
        -- Thich Nhat Hanh
    

When I'm doing something I try to be in the moment, doing it because it's the
right thing to be doing then, and not hankering after the next thing to do.
I'm finding that much of what I do is done faster, cleaner, more elegantly,
and with greater satisfaction.

